# VW wishlist



## Menschmaschine (May 23, 2009)

Ok so if money was no object. Or rarity for that matter. What VW's would you have? And what would you do with them?
I would want a MarkII jeta. raised up and tuned for rally. A Syncro ( really needs no explanation) And an R32 for the daily


----------



## -freak- (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: VW wishlist (Menschmaschine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Menschmaschine* »_Ok so if money was no object. Or rarity for that matter. What VW's would you have? And what would you do with them?
I would want a MarkII jeta. raised up and tuned for rally. A Syncro ( really needs no explanation) And an R32 for the daily










If money was no object, I sure as hell wouldn't buy a Volkswagen!!!


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

what VW would I buy?
either a 911 GT2 or GT3


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: VW wishlist (-freak-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-freak-* »_

If money was no object, I sure as hell wouldn't buy a Volkswagen!!!

X2


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: VW wishlist (Menschmaschine)*

Nardo. Hands down.


----------



## Dub boy (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: VW wishlist (Menschmaschine)*

Nardo, GX3 and a Scirocco GT24


----------



## kaiserk (Aug 22, 2008)

Hands down for me would be a mk2 golf limited.


_Modified by kaiserk at 11:01 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## VRblahhh (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (kaiserk)*

Daily 








Weekend Toy


----------



## H0T_SAUCE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (VRblahhh)*

I sure as hell wouldn't buy some VW, are you kidding! I'd buy an RS6 avant 5.2TT or a 977TT
no VW would do it like that over those cars!
for the guy that would pick some .:R50, i'd take a V12 TDI Q7 in a heart beat!


----------



## -freak- (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (H0T_SAUCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H0T_SAUCE* »_I sure as hell wouldn't buy some VW, are you kidding! I'd buy an RS6 avant 5.2TT or a 977TT



So you would buy a VW!


----------



## FireStorm005 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaiserk* »_Hands down for me would be a mk2 golf limited.


Wow, someone else knows about these??
Personally, It'd probably me my mk2, an '85 Diesel with the following mods:
ALH TDI (200+ HP)
6speed Manual
Haldex AWD
Satin Black
Air suspension (can't remember the company that makes what are essentially air coils)
A serious sound system
It should get 40-50 mpg, go like stink, handle any conditions, look and sound amazing.


----------



## H0T_SAUCE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (-freak-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-freak-* »_

So you would buy a VW!









if you want to think the VW is the same as an Audi/porsche sure, then if thats was the case then i guess i'd be buying a Lambo and Bughatti











_Modified by H0T_SAUCE at 12:40 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## -freak- (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (H0T_SAUCE)*

doesn't Audi parts have VW symbols on them?


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (-freak-)*

Audi UR-Quattro, i love those things.
Also a 1949 or older Beetle. Standard not Deluxe.


----------



## H0T_SAUCE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (-freak-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-freak-* »_doesn't Audi parts have VW symbols on them?

Wierd, i wonder why my car isn't a Jetta quattro?? can you tell me that slick?

And if all VW/Audi parts have the same symbol of them, i could replace my entire car from parts that fit VW's right? and if that was the case, why arn't my parts cheaper?
don't get me wrong i'm not try go get into a lame argument, but yes i realize that VW/Audi/Porsche/Lamborghini/Bugatti, SEAT, etc are all under the VAG umbrella....


_Modified by H0T_SAUCE at 1:00 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (H0T_SAUCE)*

Bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch... C'mon.


----------



## H0T_SAUCE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (VW Tuna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Tuna* »_Bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch... C'mon.









wide body?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: VW wishlist (Menschmaschine)*

I'd rock an early non-GTI MkII Golf or Jetta (no disrespect to GTIs though).


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW wishlist (Menschmaschine)*

A daily-driver Phaeton. And since money's no object, a six-pack of Veyrons for weekend fun and local travel (so I wouldn't have to fire up the Gulfstream so often)...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: VW wishlist (Boogety Boogety)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (H0T_SAUCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H0T_SAUCE* »_
wide body?
wow


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (VW Tuna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Tuna* »_Bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch...


----------



## 87REDROCC (Nov 21, 2009)

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
id rather have a have one of everything i decide is cool and have a second of all my favorites... all spectrums makes models countries... im a car enthusiast over a volks, audi, porsche, aston martin, ferrari, enthusiast


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: VW wishlist (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









Winner.


----------



## vw91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: VW wishlist (Menschmaschine)*

if money wasnt the reason.. i would swap a 3.2 into my vr gti boost it 25 pounds, do a weight reduction, slam it to the floor with some bbs mesh sexy rims and take it to h2o every year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

*Re: VW wishlist (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









Dude...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WOW...Not only do they have a Golf Country(which is rare enough), but they are using it to tow a G60 Limited







... Saved pic








1. 1989 Helios(LA5Y) GLI (of Joel Goodson quality) to stick in a glass case and stare at...
2. 1992(LB6Z) Montana Green 16v GTI, fairly unmodified and OEM+ with the original 15' .5' lip RM's







and Power Anthracite Recaro Interior
3. 1988 16v Jetta GLI Power Trophy Recaro Interior
4. My current 1991 16v 9a GLI in (LY3D) Tornado Red with manual Recaros, because it was my first MkII and I cant see myself ever giving it up considering its sentimental value to me








5. 2004.5-2005 Jetta GLI 1.8t in Lagoon blue or Platinum gray (partial Daily)
6. 2003 20th 1.8t GTI Imola Yellow
7. 1990 UK Spec 1.8l 16v 2 door GTI in Oak Green (rainbow patterned interior) RA's
8. 1987 four door golf in alpine white(L90E I believe??) with snowflakes (2nd Daily and bike hauler)
9. A second 1989 Helios GLI in not as perfect condition that I would actually drive








10. 1987 Mica red 16v GTI 
11. 1988 Fox wagon (3rd Daily and bike hauler)
12. 1998 Jetta GLX 12v VR6 BBS Bugattis
13. 2001 Jetta GLX 24v VR6 (Daily)
14. 1984 Rabbit GTI 
I'm sure I might be able to pick a few more and may have to update the list later







good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by GTOs-GTIs27 at 1:16 AM 4-22-2010_


_Modified by GTOs-GTIs27 at 8:10 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## VWObsession (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: VW wishlist (Menschmaschine)*

A Hebmuller,
a 59 Karman Ghia convertible,
a nicer 73 Thing,
a 4x4 Taro,
a Phaeton converted to a wagon,
a Montana green 92 Jetta converted to a wagon (maybe)
a couple of different New Beetles in the Limited Edition colors,
a Saveiro or an Amarok,
And I'd finish my truck.


_Modified by VWObsession at 11:40 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

*Re: VW wishlist (Menschmaschine)*









its like a VW....


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: VW wishlist (famou55TAR)*


----------



## RWM3 (Dec 2, 2008)

if it had to be a VW? i would get another B6 passat and switch it to RWD, drop it 2", 19" wheels, and some cosmetics


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

GTOs-GTIs27 said:


> WOW...Not only do they have a Golf Country(which is rare enough), but they are using it to tow a G60 Limited


 it's actually a Golf Country Chrome.. which is.. after the limited,.. one of the rarest VW's ever made.


----------



## moneymikemk4 (Feb 22, 2010)

honestly i would be happy with an r32 lol


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Although I could afford many of VAG's upper end models, my choice would be a 5 door Golf-R, but with something other than the depressing dark interior.


----------

